# Furankühlung



## DamastBomber (24. Mai 2014)

*Furankühlung*

Hi Leute!

Frage:

Haltet ihr es für möglich, eine CPU zu kühlen, und zwar in Form eines Pipekühlers. Also viele Heatpipes, die über einem bottich mit Furan montiert sind, der wiederum auf der CPU aufliegt?

Furan ist eine flüssigkeit, mit anscheinend sehr guten eigentschaften
Es siedet bei 32 Grad. Wäre doch ideal oder?

MfG

DamastBomber


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Ich seh da keine Vorteile gegenüber einer fertigen Heatpipe.


----------



## DamastBomber (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Dort würde keine Pumpe benötigt werden....
Natürlich wäre es ein mehraufwand, aber es wäre komplett lautlos, und es wäre wartungsfrei. Zudem siedet Furan, wie gesagt, bei 32 GRAD! 

Wenn ich Zeit und geld habe, werde ich das Teil mal bauen/bauen lassen.


----------



## othm (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Ich glaube du musst es einfach mal ausprobieren ob sich das rentiert.. und ob es funktioniert wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## Abductee (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Eine fertige Heatpipe braucht keine Pumpe.
Wärmerohr

Bastelset:
Produktvergleich Impactics ICSAS_4EXT Erweiterungs-Heatpipe für ASrock H87E-ITX/ac und Z87E-ITX, Impactics AS-5SI Erweiterungs-Heatpipe für ASUS 1150 Mini-ITX-Boards (ICSAS_5SI), Impactics ICSAS_CAKI Erweiterungs-Heatpipe für ASrock FM2A7


----------



## SilentMan22 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Falls du tatsächlich dazu kommst mit Furan/Furfuran zu experimentieren: Pass schön auf damit, es ist giftig.


----------



## NerdFlanders (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Und was glaubst du, was mit dem Zeug passiert, wenn es bei 32°C siedet? Dass es brav im Topf bleibt?

Tipp: Es verdampft in die Luft. Also wenn du das Ganze dann nicht in einen eigenen, hermetisch abgeschlossenen, Raum stellst, ist das alles andere als Wartungsfrei.

Und dann bleibt noch die Nebensächlichkeit dass es giftig ist...


----------



## DamastBomber (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

NerdFlanders, das es giftig ist, ist erstmal nebensächlich. Ich rede hier von Thermischer konvektion. Das Furan würde verdampfen, den gleichen Effekt erzeugen, der bei uns Menschen entsteht, wenn wir schwitzen, und dann wieder, wenn es hoch genug ist, wieder flüssig werden, und dann rückgeführt werden.

Es ist nur eine Eventualität, deren Möglichkeit ich gerne mal diskutieren würde, ansonsten, wie Abductee meinte, mit den fertigen heatpipes:

A. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich das Teil montieren soll.

B. Ich denke, ich werde mal eine Bleistiftzeichnung anfertigen, wie ich mir das vorstelle, weil das müsste definitiv geschweißt oder gefräst werden.


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Ich kenne den Expansionsgrad von Furan nicht, aber wenn es vom flüssigen in den gasförmigen Zustand übergeht wird es sich um ein vielfaches ausdehnen. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Druck stark ansteigt, was dein System zerstören kann. Bei hohem Druck steigt außerdem der Siedepunkt wodurch das Furan auch bei steigender Temperatur nicht vollständig verdampft wenn du die Menge nicht genau für das Volumen des Systems berechnen kannst.

Kurzum: Nein

In Heatpipes kommt übrigens Wasser zum Einsatz unter abgesenktem Druck. Dadurch sinkt der Siedepunkt ebenfalls auf etwa 30°C oder noch tiefer bei Bedarf.


----------



## NerdFlanders (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*



DamastBomber schrieb:


> NerdFlanders, das es giftig ist, ist erstmal nebensächlich. Ich rede hier von Thermischer konvektion. Das Furan würde verdampfen, den gleichen Effekt erzeugen, der bei uns Menschen entsteht, wenn wir schwitzen, und dann wieder, wenn es hoch genug ist, wieder flüssig werden, und dann rückgeführt werden.



Aber genau das ist doch der Punkt. Du bräuchtest keinen Bottich, wie von dir beschrieben, sondern einen abgeschlossenen Behälter. Ansonsten kondesiert dir das Furan irgendwo.

Lies dir mal die Eigenschaften durch: Furan - am Ende fliegt es dir noch um die Ohren.

Lass es bleiben.


----------



## DamastBomber (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

 Schade, hätte irgendwann mal klappen können.

Und wie zum Geier, verringern die den Druck in den Pipes, das der Siedepunkt vom Wasser sinkt? :/


----------



## Abductee (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Die Heatpipes sind ja dicht.
Der Unterdruck der beim verschschließen der Pipes da war, ist es jetzt auch noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*



DamastBomber schrieb:


> Schade, hätte irgendwann mal klappen können.
> 
> Und wie zum Geier, verringern die den Druck in den Pipes, das der Siedepunkt vom Wasser sinkt? :/


 
Unter Unterdruck füllen, verschließen - fertig.
Es gibt übrigens auch Pipes (aber wohl nur wenige), die mit anderen Substanzen und z.T. Überdruck arbeiten. Habe z.B. auch schon ein Bastelprojekt mit einer Eigenbau-Heatpipe gesehen, wo auf ein Kältemittel aus Klimaanlagen gesetzt wurde.
(ich persönlich würde, aufgrund von Preis, Ungiftigkeit und dem Betrieb ohne Überdruck aber auch zu Wasser raten, wenn du eine eigene Konstruktion bauen möchtest)


----------



## General Quicksilver (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unter Unterdruck füllen, verschließen - fertig.
> Es gibt übrigens auch Pipes (aber wohl nur wenige), die mit anderen Substanzen und z.T. Überdruck arbeiten. Habe z.B. auch schon ein Bastelprojekt mit einer Eigenbau-Heatpipe gesehen, wo auf ein Kältemittel aus Klimaanlagen gesetzt wurde.
> (ich persönlich würde, aufgrund von Preis, Ungiftigkeit und dem Betrieb ohne Überdruck aber auch zu Wasser raten, wenn du eine eigene Konstruktion bauen möchtest)


 
Es kommt auch auf den angepeilten Temperaturbereich an, und da ist Wasser auf Grund der großen erforderlichen Energie zum Verdampfen im Temperaturbereich von ~ 40...80 °C sehr gut geeigent. Außerdem ist es ungiftig. Aceton, Isopropanol oder Ethanol könnten auch für geringere Temperaturen eingesetzt werden (wobei Aceton da am sinnvolsten wäre, da es bereits bei 56°C siedet, also für geringere Tempeeraturen auch nur ein mäßiger Unterdruck herschen muss). Wenns noch kühler sein soll, käme auch noch Diethylether (siedet bei 35°C bei Normaldruck ) oder n-Pentan bzw. Isopentan (wobei  hier schon mit Überdruck zu rechnen ist, da Isopentan bei 26°C siedet) in betracht. Bei aller experimentierfreude möchte ich aber darauf hinweisen, das dies alles Lösungsmittel sind die brennbar sind und auch diverse Vorsicht im Umgang damit erfolgen muss (gesundheitsschädlich). Es gibt auch zahlreiche weitere Lösungsmittelmuss dabei immer auch auf die Giftigkeit und dier Umweltverträglichkeit geachtet werden.


----------



## Perry (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Hab gerade die Überschrift gelesen und auf einen Schreibfehler gehofft, niemand ernsthaft so blöd sein und Furan als Kühlmittel im Haushalt einzusetzen, das Zeug ist Giftig, Krebserregend, Gewässergefährdend, Organschädigend... Wenn du schon sowas nehmen willst, dann würde ich zu MTBE greifen, das ist mit einem Siedepunkt von 55° besser zu handhaben und wesentlich ungefährlicher. Wenn du etwas in dem bereich haben willst, dann wär noch Diethylether ne Option, das siedet bei 35°, ist relativ ungiftig, einziges Problem es bildet gerne Peroxide, die in großer Menge zu Explosionen führen können.


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Eine Siedekühlung ist durchaus eine interessante Option allerdings würde ich nicht empfehlen eigene Heatpipes zu bauen da es hier einfach so viel günstig verfügbar ist das es sich nicht lohnt sie selbst zu bauen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist es die gesamte relevante Platine in einer nicht leitenden Flüssigkeit mit niedrigem Siedepunkt zu versenken sodass Wärme zu einem Kühler bzw. Wärmetauscher an der Oberseite des Beckens abgeführt werden kann.

Siehe:
Computer Liquid Cooling (Submersion) with 3M Novec - YouTube

Diethylether und Aceton sind für dieses Verfahren aufgrund ihrer Korrosivität gegenüber diversen Kleb- und Kunststoffen allerdings ungeeignet, Furan vermutlich (?) auch. Wenn nicht Wäre Furan schon eine interessante weil billige Option, die Giftigkeit und Brandgefahr sind aber natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Eigenbau-Heatpipes hätten den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht auf Rohre beschränken muss. Man könnte z.B. einen soliden Komplett-Wasserkühler auf der CPU für die Wärmeaufnahme nutzen und einen Klimaradiator für die Abgabe. Damit sind ungleich leistungsfähigere Lösungen möglich, als wenn auf durch vorgegebene Pipes auf Flachkühlkörper für die Abgabe beschränkt ist und man erleichtert sich die Wärmeaufnahme an komplexeren Bauteilen deutlich, weil man eben auch Produkte aus anderen Bereichen zweckentfremden kann.

(Haken ist natürlich, dass man auf Gravitation für die Flüssigkeits-Rückführung angewiesen ist)


----------



## Keksdose12 (1. Juni 2014)

Eine Frage: Du hast von Furan gelesen, festgestellt, dass es einen niedriegen Siedepunkt hat und dachtest dir dann: "Boah cool lass mal ne Kühlung mit bauen" ?


----------



## Superwip (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Ich fürchte das herkömmliche Wasserkühlkörper schlecht als Verdunstungs-Kühlkörper geeignet sind da ihre innere Geometrie dazu führen könnte das sich Dampf(blasen) und rückfließendes Kondensat gegenseitig behindern. Man könnte aber eine interessante Option umsetzen, nämlich das der Dampf über eine Leitung aus dem Kühlkörper abgeführt wird, oben in den Radiator eingeleitet wird, das Kondensat sammelt sich dann unten im Radiator und fließt über den anderen Schlauch in den Kühlkörper zurück wodurch ein Kreislauf realisiert wird. Damit kommen Wasserkühler vielleicht besser zurecht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*

Genau so war das gedacht.


----------



## General Quicksilver (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Furankühlung*



Superwip schrieb:


> Siehe:
> Computer Liquid Cooling (Submersion) with 3M Novec - YouTube
> 
> Diethylether und Aceton sind für dieses Verfahren aufgrund ihrer Korrosivität gegenüber diversen Kleb- und Kunststoffen allerdings ungeeignet, Furan vermutlich (?) auch. Wenn nicht Wäre Furan schon eine interessante weil billige Option, die Giftigkeit und Brandgefahr sind aber natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen.



Im Video kommen Flourcoarbone zum Einsatz. Da es mitlerweile auch Flüssigkeiten mit einem Erderwärmungspotential von 1 gibt (also entsprechend CO2) sind Microlecks auch vorwiegend im finanziellen Sektor kritisch, da diese Flüssigkeiten sehr teuer sind.  Z.B.: Novec 649 weist ein GWP von 1 auf.
Das Problem sind auch nicht nur die Kleb und Kunststoffe die gelöst werden könnten, genau so ein Problem sind auch Elkos bei denen die Flüssigkeit in das Elektrolyt hineindifundieren könnte und deren Eigenschaften damit beeinflussen. Ebenfalls ein Problem wäre auch das Lösen von Weichmachern aus z.B.: PVC - Kabelisolationen (was auch bei Novec 649 passieren kann), diese müssten gegen PTFE Isolationen getauscht werden. Der Verlust an Weichmachern führt über kurz oder lang zu einer Verspödung der Isolation und damit gewgebennenfalls zu einem Versagen. Nebenbei wird die Flüssigkeit mit den zumeist gesundheitsschädlichen Weichmachern kontaminiert, was deren Recycling erschwert und / oder die Gesundheitsgefärdung im Umgang mit der Flüssigkeit deutlich erhöht.


----------

